# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مسائل مربوط به مدرسه >  مراجعه به پلیس +10 برای معافیت تحصیلی

## M.M.B

سلام بچه خوبید؟

یه سوال داشتم .

ناظممون گفت اونایی که تولدشون گذشته باید برن پلیس +10 برای معافیت و این حرفا.

خواستم از دوستانی که تجربه دارن بپرسم قضیه چیه؟ دقیقا باید برم چیکار کنم؟ اونجا چی لازم داره ؟ مدارک ؟ پول ؟ ...؟

ممنون

----------


## khaan

خود مدرسه یه برگه بهتون میده اون رو میبرین.

----------


## doctor reza

من چندروزپیش رفتم گرفتم برگه رو وتا16شهریور96معافیت دارم
ازمدیرت یک فرم بگیربرومرکز و اعلام کن ودرنهایت یک کپی هم ب مدیربده

----------


## M.M.B

پس فقط یه برگه از مدرسه می گیرم و میدم +10؟ دیگه هیچ مدرکی نمی خواد؟ اونجا علافی نداره؟

----------


## mahdi100

> پس فقط یه برگه از مدرسه می گیرم و میدم +10؟ دیگه هیچ مدرکی نمی خواد؟ اونجا علافی نداره؟


*سلام عزیز
2 تا عکس با خودتون به مدرسه ببرید اون هابعد از پر کردن فرم هات 2 تا فرم را میدی مدیر مهر و امضا بزنه
میبرید پلیس+10 همراه با یه عکس دیگه(به غیر ازاون دو تا) کپی کارت ملی و شناسنامه خودتان+5500تومان پول بعدش بعد از پایان کار یه فرم میده ازش یه کپی بگیر و اون یکی را ببر بده مدرسه*

----------


## alirezakhaki

باید فرم داشت ؟ من پارسال پیش دانشگاهی بودم کنکورمو دادم یه جای بد قبول شدم ثبت نامم نکردم هم نظام وظیفه هم پلیس = 10 رفتم گفتن امسال هم میتونی بمونی منم هیچ کاری نکردم دارم میخونم مورد که نداره؟

----------


## dow

> باید فرم داشت ؟ من پارسال پیش دانشگاهی بودم کنکورمو دادم یه جای بد قبول شدم ثبت نامم نکردم هم نظام وظیفه هم پلیس = 10 رفتم گفتن امسال هم میتونی بمونی منم هیچ کاری نکردم دارم میخونم مورد که نداره؟


روزانه قبول شدید؟

----------


## alirezakhaki

نه سراسری نبود

----------

